# HBO Max might be in trouble



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

HBO Max is merging with Discovery+ streaming service.








HBO Max might be in a little trouble | Boing Boing


The war between streaming services has been a nail-bitter recently. Despite securing an early lead by, ya know, pioneering the concept, Netflix has been hemorrhaging money and users like no tomorro…



boingboing.net


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep. If there's anything on HBO Max you've been wanting to watch but haven't yet, my advice is not too wait too long. They're already pulling some older HBO series off it, plus various other stuff. By the time they combine it with Discovery+, I think the core HBO part is all that will remain (with some of the new Max Originals surviving and being rebranded as HBO Originals).


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I did not renew my HBO Max subscription. The annual price went up to $169.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> They're already pulling some older HBO series off it, plus various other stuff.


If you're subscribing because of _Deadwood_ or _The Sopranos_, you're doing it wrong. Those are available on disc for not a whole lot of money. _Deadwood_ on DVD is under $30 and _The Sopranos_ goes for $60. The fact that the old stuff that seems to present the best value on HBO Max is a tragedy and it will cost them dearly in the not too distant future.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> If you're subscribing because of _Deadwood_ or _The Sopranos_, you're doing it wrong. Those are available on disc for not a whole lot of money. _Deadwood_ on DVD is under $30 and _The Sopranos_ goes for $60. The fact that the old stuff that seems to present the best value on HBO Max is a tragedy and it will cost them dearly in the not too distant future.


Nah, I was referring to smaller one-season series that have just been pulled from HBO: Camping, Mrs. Fletcher, Vinyl, Run, Here and Now. Not huge losses but still irksome that the app that's supposed to be home to "all of HBO" no longer is. And the fact that this stuff was just silently pulled in the middle of the month, regardless of paying subs in the middle of watching it.









HBO Shows Vinyl, Camping and More Removed From HBO Max


HBO Max’s library of HBO shows is getting smaller: A number of the pay cabler’s past series, including the Martin Scorsese-produced rock and roll drama Vinyl and




tvline.com





My guess is that the forthcoming HBO Discovery combo app will be missing a LOT of content that HBO Max has had, mainly those older TV shows and movies that aren't part of HBO. After Friends, etc. goes completely missing for several months, they'll bring that stuff back in a new FAST app.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Not huge losses but still irksome that the app that's supposed to be home to "all of HBO" no longer is.


Versus Disney+ where they more or less stopped adding old content (even shows that were promised)?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

So what will happen if one has both HBO and Discovery applications? What will one see?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dod1450 said:


> So what will happen if one has both HBO and Discovery applications? What will one see?


They will cease to work once the new combine app is released or they also might just update to the new app when you try to use it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> They will cease to work once the new combine app is released


It seems more likely that there will be some overlap. Especially for those with TVs that are no longer in support.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

How would the single apps continue to only show part of the new combined streaming service? They won't. Once the two services are combined you will need the new app. If existing TV's don't support the new app...oh well. I still have two LG's that can't run Paramount+. They don't care.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> How would the single apps continue to only show part of the new combined streaming service?


The standalone apps continue to get their own menu trees that are different from the combined service. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Guess pricing will go up. I like HBO Max as do my Teenage children. Don't need or want Discovery+


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> The standalone apps continue to get their own menu trees that are different from the combined service. It isn't rocket science.


You have no facts to backup the idea of overlap from single apps vs combined apps. They said yesterday they will be combined into a single app. Stop making things up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> You have no facts to backup the idea of overlap from single apps vs combined apps.


So you're going with the theory that they're going to switch everything one night while everyone is sleeping and all of the mobile device, streamer and TV apps will all instantly upgrade on their own and none will be the wiser?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> So you're going with the theory that they're going to switch everything one night while everyone is sleeping and all of the mobile device, streamer and TV apps will all instantly upgrade on their own and none will be the wiser?


I'm going by what they said this week. A single app that will have the content from both services. The period between this week and when it officially happens is that "overlap" time you are making up.


----------



## 1DAVE1 (Oct 22, 2007)

These companies just keep buying, raiding then selling off what's left.

Enjoy HBO MAX now because most likely soon all the extras (max) will be an add-on upcharge. Unless they keep their separate platforms and share a few series/shows between the two.


----------



## 1DAVE1 (Oct 22, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Guess pricing will go up. I like HBO Max as do my Teenage children. Don't need or want Discovery+


The MaxGo app vanished as it was competing against HBO Max. Up charging for extras it where the cash is at.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> The period between this week and when it officially happens is that "overlap" time you are making up.


I'm boggled by how you can define something and then claim that I'm making it up.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

This 'merging' of one smaller less capitalized company with another much larger and flush with cash, where the smaller takes over the direction of the combined company (using huge piles of loaned cash?) seems to be an American way of doing business going back several decades. Seems to rarely work out for the better. Many times it literally crashes and burns the combination. HBOmax has been the premier streaming leader for the past couple of years, but Discovery, having pretty much crashed their lineup the past few years, looks poised to continue with hbomax. Oh goodie.

But I also long ago went the physical route myself, trolling ebay and local shops for good deals on dvd/blurays. Lately I've noticed that Amazon has a good record of beating used discs with brand new multidisc sets. Go figure.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Figures. I just finally bought a ROKU to take advantage of the "free" HBOMAX through my Directv service. I wonder if that "free" goes away when they merge. Anyone have suggestions on what I should watch on HBOMax before they pull the plug? All I see so far is old series from HBO and kids movies.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

armophob said:


> I wonder if that "free" goes away when hey merge.


It is more about AT&T no longer owning Warner than it is about Warner merging with Discovery.

The HBO deal appears to already be off the table for new subscribers (perhaps that's why they're running an additional $10 discount).


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

gio12 said:


> Guess pricing will go up. I like HBO Max as do my Teenage children. Don't need or want Discovery+


Same here. HBO Max has lots of programming I watch; Discovery has nothing. It's been years since I've watched any of the Discovery-owned channels, and most of them I've never watched at all. I wouldn't spend a nickel for Discovery+. Putting Discovery management in charge of HBO and HBO Max is very bad news.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

HBO Max, Amid Content Purge, Launches 30% Discount Offer


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Warner Bros. Discovery CFO calls company’s HBO Max and Discovery+ ‘underpriced,’ suggesting price hikes may be coming


----------

